# New Jersey Day and comes with an important safety message as well : )



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all see attached new riding jersey, we have a big problem with angst in Australia with motorists / cyclists and these series of jerseys “ I AM SOMEONE’S MUM, DAD, SON, DAUGHTER ETC ” to try and humanize us as people rather than a target for verbal abuse or worse in some cases… 

What do you think…?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice. FWIW: I'd capitalize I and use small case for the rest. Studies have shown small case can be read and comprehended more quickly than all caps, and it's less "in your face."


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I could see that helping a bit against harassment. The dozen or so times I was in Oz I thought that cyclists were treated better there than in the US. Maybe that depends on the area


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice. I think it might be a better approach than the give me "3 FEET PLEASE- IT'S THE LAW" jerseys available here.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I think some drivers might find the "3 feet" jerseys a bit confrontational. They might take that as a challenge


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

To me it would make more sense to have "It's the law." printed backwards so it shows up the right way in the driver's rearview mirror.


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

We have a 1 meter rule in some states and over a certain speed its 1.5 meteres, not in all states althoug pressure seems to be mounting... We hve a few a meter matters campaigns that are runnng re this as well >>>>


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

SauronHimself said:


> To me it would make more sense to have *"It's the law."* printed backwards so it shows up the right way in the driver's rearview mirror.


For some reason, I imagine a Judge Dredd costume kit when I see that quote.

GH


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

ColaJacket said:


> For some reason, I imagine a Judge Dredd costume kit when I see that quote.
> 
> GH


Which pittcanna no doubt already owns.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but anyone remember these? How'd those work out?


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

surfinguru said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but anyone remember these? How'd those work out?


Yes I know the comparison wth the baby on board on a motor vehicle however I don't think they were ever designd as to stop people targetng the users from physical o verbal abuse...?

Would really love to go on a large group / bunch ride with everyone wearing these I think it would send a strong message...?


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

I think it's more of a feel good effort than an effective effort. When was the last time you ever read anyone's jersey let alone while passing someone at 35kph or faster, and even if you did would you want a driver to have yet another distraction while they're driving past a cyclist ?


----------

